# Favorite Bible Verses



## Achilles Return (Oct 2, 2010)

Deuteronomy 20:10-14


> As you approach a town to attack it, first offer its people terms for peace.  If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor.  But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town.  When the LORD your God hands it over to you, kill every man in the town.  But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder.  You may enjoy the spoils of your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.



Exodus 21:15


> Whoever strikes his father or mother shall be put to death.



2 Kings 2:23-24


> From there Elisha went up to Bethel.  While he was on his way, some small boys came out of the city and jeered at him.  "Go up baldhead," they shouted, "go up baldhead!"  The prophet turned and saw them, and he cursed them in the name of the Lord.  Then two shebears came out of the woods and tore forty two of the children to pieces.



Ezekiel 9:5-7


> "Then I heard the LORD say to the other men, "Follow him through the city and kill everyone whose forehead is not marked.  Show no mercy; have no pity!  Kill them all – old and young, girls and women and little children.  But do not touch anyone with the mark.  Begin your task right here at the Temple."  So they began by killing the seventy leaders.  "Defile the Temple!" the LORD commanded.  "Fill its courtyards with the bodies of those you kill!  Go!"  So they went throughout the city and did as they were told."


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately Ezekiel 25:17 as presented in Pulp Fiction is very much different from how it actually reads, due to artistic license I suppose.  But that would definitely be mine if it wasn't.



> 25:17  And I will execute great vengeance upon them with furious rebukes; and they shall know that I am the LORD, when I shall lay my vengeance upon them.


----------



## CAL (Oct 2, 2010)

Isaiah 41;verses 28-31
28. Hast thou not known?hast thou not heard,that the everlasting God,the Lord,the Creator of the ends of the earth,fainteth not,neither is weary?there is no searching of his understanding.
29. He giveth power to the faint;and to them that have no might he increaseth strength.
30. Even the youths shall faint and be weary,and the young men shall utterly fall:
31. But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength;they shall mount up with wings as eagles;they shall run,and not be weary;and they shall walk,and not faint.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 2, 2010)

Is this thread in the right place?


----------



## apoint (Oct 2, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> 
> 
> Exodus 21:15
> ...



The pagan barbarians the Lord commanded to kill where  heavily into slaughtering their own babies on their alters to their false Gods. Very similar happening in Babylon and elsewhere. Satanic rituals where everywhere. Thats why God said to kill them all.
 Same as in Noah's day.  There was evil continuously.
 Once you put this into it's proper perspective you can see why God was so strict. Very evil, very barbarian times


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2010)

So God retaliated in kind. Very evil,very barbarian  indeed.

Ezek 9 :5-7 gets even better when you read it with Revelation where the same distinction of a mark on the forehead a sign of the antiChrist .


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 2, 2010)

Just one of my favorites...

Jude 1:17But, beloved, remember ye the words which were spoken before of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ; 
 18How that they told you there should be mockers in the last time, who should walk after their own ungodly lusts. 
 19These be they who separate themselves, sensual, having not the Spirit

Faith building verses if there ever was one.


----------



## apoint (Oct 2, 2010)

So true brother sneekee.  Ever knee will bow, every toung confess. There will be no excusses or joking mockers.


----------



## pnome (Oct 5, 2010)

Matthew 7:12



> 12Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 5, 2010)

This is the one piece of scripture 99.999% of Christians conveniently choose to ignore altogether:



> Mark 16:18  They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover.


----------



## atlashunter (May 18, 2011)

Taken out of context but...

John 8:32

Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.


----------



## HawgJawl (May 18, 2011)

apoint said:


> The pagan barbarians the Lord commanded to kill where  heavily into slaughtering their own babies on their alters to their false Gods. Very similar happening in Babylon and elsewhere. Satanic rituals where everywhere. Thats why God said to kill them all.
> Same as in Noah's day.  There was evil continuously.
> Once you put this into it's proper perspective you can see why God was so strict. Very evil, very barbarian times



The primary difference between this and the story of Noah is that God did not order Noah to murder everyone.  God did the killing all by Himself without the assistance of man.


----------



## AugustaDawg (May 18, 2011)

Proverbs 23:9


----------



## atlashunter (May 18, 2011)

AugustaDawg said:


> Proverbs 23:9



Matthew 5:22


----------



## AugustaDawg (May 18, 2011)

> Matthew 5:22


From the OP's post, I assume he isn't a Christian brother and therefore Matt 5:22 doesn't apply.


----------



## VisionCasting (May 18, 2011)

Achilles Return said:


> Deuteronomy 20:10-14
> Exodus 21:15
> 2 Kings 2:23-24
> Ezekiel 9:5-7



I prefer Matthew 1:21 myself, but to each his own.

"And she will have a son, and you are to name him Jesus, for he will save his people from their sins."


----------



## atlashunter (May 18, 2011)

AugustaDawg said:


> From the OP's post, I assume he isn't a Christian brother and therefore Matt 5:22 doesn't apply.



Ah so it only applies to your brother. Non-Christians and women are fair game to be called fools. Hope you aren't misunderstanding that. The price is high if you get it wrong!


----------



## applejuice (May 20, 2011)

apoint said:


> The pagan barbarians the Lord commanded to kill where  heavily into slaughtering their own babies on their alters to their false Gods. Very similar happening in Babylon and elsewhere. Satanic rituals where everywhere. Thats why God said to kill them all.
> Same as in Noah's day.  There was evil continuously.
> _*Once you put this into it's proper perspective you can see why God was so strict. Very evil, very barbarian times*_



Would you say that God has "evolved" into a nicer being since the world is not the same as ancient Babylon?


----------

